# Sulphate levels



## swackett (9 Jun 2017)

Just wondering if you can have too much sulphate in an aquarium and is it harmful to fish?

I dose mgso4 and am thinking of dosing k2so4 as well, and so will be adding lots of sulphate (so4) to the tank water.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (10 Jun 2017)

You need a pretty high dose for it to be harmfull.. I've red reports from natural streams having 275ppm during the spring time flooding from snow meltwater. So even nature can periodicaly take some pretty high levels.. In trout farming sulphate levels are aimed to stay bellow 75ppm. I have no idea what the symptoms are when it's higher, if fish die or just not spawn healthy.. But to get this high with adding pottasium or magnesium sulphate you would need to add quite a lot, which you likely wont..


----------



## swackett (10 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> You need a pretty high dose for it to be harmfull.. I've red reports from natural streams having 275ppm during the spring time flooding from snow meltwater. So even nature can periodicaly take some pretty high levels.. In trout farming sulphate levels are aimed to stay bellow 75ppm. I have no idea what the symptoms are when it's higher, if fish die or just not spawn healthy.. But to get this high with adding pottasium or magnesium sulphate you would need to add quite a lot, which you likely wont..



Okay I am looking at levels of 20ppm or so, so it sounds pretty safe at that level then.


----------

